

How Ping Might Grow - blazamos
http://daringfireball.net/2010/09/how_ping_might_grow

======
photon_off
Prize goes to RyanMcGreal: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1659802>

~~~
sumeetjain
I chuckled, but - to be fair - Gruber's article hardly suggests that Ping is
"smarter than you think" or that it will "prove the naysayers wrong".

In fact, I find the meekness of the article interesting. Maybe it's an
acknowledgement of Ping's lack of current success that Gruber couldn't think
of anything more exciting than "Here are some general ideas for why Ping
_might_ grow some day."

------
Chumped
Gruber is so predictable

 _RyanMcGreal 4 days ago_

    
    
       Next week on Daring Fireball: *Why Ping is much smarter than you think and will prove the naysayers wrong.*
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1659802>

------
100k
Can Ping recover from such a lame initial offering, though? Will people who
checked it out now and decided it was lame ever come back?

~~~
pchristensen
What % of the 9-digit number of iTunes users do you think has even downloaded
iTunes 10 and noticed the Ping tab on the side?

What % of users will be _extremely_ excited to know they can follow what Katy
Perry and Cold Play are doing?

Which of those two numbers do you think is larger?

~~~
ugh
The answer to your first question seems to be 33% [+] but that number could be
skewed because early downloaders might be well aware of the new features and
more likely to try them out.

[+] <http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/09/03ping.html>

------
jsz0
My baseless suspicion is that Ping, like iTunes LP, is just something Apple
did to keep the record industry happy. Someone important probably had a
revelation, 5 years too late, that they need to get in on that social thing
the kids like so much and Apple was more than happy to placate them. I agree
with Gruber that it could turn into something more down the road but at this
point Apple's heart obviously isn't in it. Maybe because all the pieces aren't
in place yet. I could imagine Ping looking a lot more like Lala 6 months from
now when all the right deals are signed.

------
Qz
_But, clearly, Apple created Ping to drive the sale of additional music — and
I think that’s why Ping isn’t a standalone app — if it were, then clicking a
“Buy” link in Ping would take you from the (hypothetical) Ping app to the
iTunes app. Then you’d have to remember to switch back to Ping to get back to
where you were._

I don't know how iPhone users live without a back button.

edit: really folks?

